# The Dog House...



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

So I am gathering that many of you have dogs... I have a pile and was curious as to what you all had for pups, what breeds/mixes, how old? names??? in other words .... 

tell me about your pups... and how do they like your chickens??


----------



## goatgal (Jul 18, 2012)

*My Dogs...*

LOVE my chickens 'way too much. For a breed that's supposed to be so sedentary and just plain lazy, my Bulldogs can really move when a chicken is involved! Luckily, we had room to double fence the dogs away from the coops.
I have 3 bullies, 7 year old Ricky, my neutered Champion, 6 /12 year old Sparkle, a pointed, spayed little girl, and Luna, my current show dog. I also have recently rescued Buttons, a 3 year old French Bulldog who will be spayed soon. She came from a high-volume breeder who let her labor for over 24 hours before having a c-section, then let her develop mastitis which required a mastectomy and separation from the pups. Owner couldn't afford surgery bill, so she signed the poor mama over to the vet, who notified me. I don't know what happened to the nearly 2 week old pups, but it couldn't have been good.
Sorry to go on, but I'm passionate about abuse of animals.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

No dogs since my drymouth St Bernard named Teegan died 8 years ago.

I have become a 'cat person'


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 1, a Pointer/**** mix named Wilbur. He was a rescue from an abusive home and is about 3 years old. We've had him for a year. Before him we had a Basset / Beagle mix named Joe, he died of old age at 14 years old. He was a rescue also from a shelter, we was bout 5 years old when we got him.


----------



## Kimberly (Jul 19, 2012)

I have 3 chihuahuas and a pom/chi mix. Mine don't usually mess with the chickens at all but the chickens are bigger than them lol.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

deleted....


----------



## wolfstar (Jul 8, 2012)

Lots of legs around here. We have a rescued horse that was abandoned and starving, 3 FIV positive cats from various no-kill shelters that were to be euthanised, and many dogs. 5 Wolfdogs of various percentages and other "normal" dogs.

Venus, our 99% F1 Timberwolf/Husky. Khan, our 77% F2 Timberwolf/Malamute. Micah, our 75% F4 Arctic Wolf/Malamute. Nyx, our 25% F4+ Grey Wolf/Husky. Damon, our 97% F2 Timberwolf/Shepherd. Taka, our awesome little Black and Tan Shiba Inu. Dulce, our sweet but protective Belgian Malinois, Scooby, our pit/lab/boxer shelter delight, and TyDy our sweet little red brindle Pit. My wife and I work in rescue and run a boarding/training facility so we always have others going through the revolving doors. 
Nyx and Damon were both feral, we were called to capture them before the municipalities could (they would have been euthanised). Nyx is now an ambassador that works with me for young person outreach and education about wolves. Damon is still semi feral, and not likely to change much. Standing 35 inches at the withers and with canines 1 1/4 inches long, we don't really push him to be social...just trying to keep him happy and content at his 10+years old. Khan and Micah were rejected by their origional owners when the owners realised they bit off way more than they could chew. Only Venus was gotten from a breeder, we were really interested in working with a basically pure Wolfdog...now she is one of the most loving and lyal companions I have ever met dog or exotic  

We also have a couple dogs up for adoption, Conan is a 3 year old purebred Boxer that we did a long term medical/behavioral foster for another rescue that lacks the resources, and we just took in a semi feral Husky that was up for euthanasia from a small rural shelter. 

Lots of work but very rewarding!!!


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

purebred Rottweilers and a little Shih Tzu named Pepper.
they dont care about the chickens but would eat them if given the chance.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't know what kind this is, but she wound up on out front step 2 nights ago. Some type of hound. Any ideas? 

Can't get the picture up. Will try again later.


----------



## dobro_harp (Jul 23, 2012)

2 Cocker Spaniels that are in the pen with the chickens. They were there first LOL They do not bother the chickens at all. As a matter of fact they will all lay together in the shade. OH and a house chihuahua.


----------



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

I have 2 dogs there names are duke and ellie. They don't know what to think about the chickens. Like one time one chicken got away a they both run up and started sniffing them and licking them.


----------



## luvinmychickens (Jul 31, 2012)

I have one 10/mo Australian Shepherd and one 8/yo Weimaraner. Aussie was from a breeder and weim was from a rescue. Their names are jasper and bailey .


----------



## luvinmychickens (Jul 31, 2012)

They both would rather eat my birds than play with them... Oh dogs...


----------



## Kozykitten (Jul 14, 2012)

We have 6 dogs. One Great Pyrenees, one Malamute, one Bichon Frise, one Chihuahua, two Miniature Dachshunds. The Chihuahua goes back with the chickens all the time. The only time she bothers them is if I am trying to catch one and she does her best to help me corral it. The two Miniature Dachshunds go back occasionally and don't bother the chickens. The rest would eat them if given the slightest opportunity. The Great Pyrenees has never bothered them but she did kill some of my geese. I had to put underground fence in around my back yard (which is the chicken yard) to keep the Bichon Frise and the Malamute from digging under and killing chickens. After 6 months or so of having to stay back from the fence, they no longer bother the fence with the collars and fence off. We took the collars off and shut the fence down a year ago. Glad it worked, it came down to getting rid of the chickens, getting rid of the dog (the Malamute was the major issue), or using the underground fence/collars.


----------



## grandmagrizzle (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a boxer called Brin. He sits watching his chicken friends for hours. Think he is just waiting for the chance to chase them though!


----------



## jtwins (Aug 6, 2012)

We have a 3 year old pure bred Doberman. We keep our chickens in a run so he can't get them, but I think he would tear them up playing with them if given the chance! He loves to buzz the fence line and scare them. Such a meany


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Tony-O said:


> Don't know what kind this is, but she wound up on out front step 2 nights ago. Some type of hound. Any ideas?
> 
> Can't get the picture up. Will try again later.


Finally got photobucket to work on this computer.


----------



## dobro_harp (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks like a blue tick hound maybe a little catahoola (rotten speller sorry)


----------



## earlyKbyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

My blue pitbull terrier ,Piper


----------



## dobro_harp (Jul 23, 2012)

*my dogs*

My pups live with the chickens


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

3 Minature Pinschers and a Corgi mix. We used to raise Min Pins and still have our old mama dog Dinky and two of her daughters out of different litters, Sassy and Pebbles. They're pretty much house dogs, but when I let them out to do their "bidness", they tend to ignore the chickens that we let run loose. Although Pebbles did get curious once and got pecked on her nose for her trouble. The Corgi mix Oreo will try to herd them on occasion, but we call him down on it.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi. Great idea for a thread!

All of you (well, the ones who posted pics) have beautiful dogs! I love dogs. I will always be a "dog person" first.

I have three dogs.

This is Sargeant. He is half dachshund and half poodle.He is nine years old. He is my soul mate. I have such a strong bond with him, I may as well have birthed him myself. 









This is Hunter. He is a lab. We do not know his age but we have had him about 10 years now and he was an adult when we found him. 









This is Dozer. He is an English mastiff. He turns 4 next month and is a complete baby!









And here they are together:









I just got chickens yesterday. I would say HUnter and Sargeant will have no problem accepting the new additions. My mastiff, on the other hand....wants to play with them. And by "play with them" I mean, run them over and jump on them. So yeah, we will be working on that. LOL


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Rat terrier, Zoey 1 1/2 yrs. She's a chicken chaser. Rescue we brought home in March. She's getting better about leaving them alone ... slowly.
Rat terrier, Izzabelle 9 yrs. LOVED the chickens when they were babies. She'd check on them every day and babysit them if I had them outside. Now she could care less. She will sit with my Australorp though. Course that's partially because Lilah would sneak in the house and go lay in Izzabelle's bed. Izzbelle either had to put up with her or move. 
German/Lab, Lily 6 yrs. She's my chicken sitter. If they're out to roam, she's out to watch over them. Takes her job very seriously. She also plays with sassy Abbie one of my RIR's.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2012)

I like how you threw in a pic of a chicken at the end there. LOL


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Pink Floyd 17 week ol Great Pyrenees pup..


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

they're all so lovely


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are my beasts: 

Girl, girl boy left to right!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

My border collie lab mix


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a lab who could care less about the chickens, and a Cavalier King Charles that would love to kill and eat them. She would chase them down if given the chance. I can't let my chickens out.


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Jake is a 4 year old Border Collie/Lab mix he does not really mess with the chickens any. He has been around them they were little chicks.

Ozzy is a 1 year old Pomeranian when we first got him he chased the chickens but I think he was trying to play. Now he does not pay that much attention to the chickens.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a Jake as well. He's an Australian Cattle Dog (a.k.a Blue Heeler) and a bit of an a$$. But he is smarter than most people, in a scary way.



And everyone loves the Satchel Pugg!!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

All my little ones!  Jen


----------



## nogrodsmithy (Jul 25, 2012)

Our little chihuahua is curious, but well behaved with the chickens. It dosn't hurt that they're all bigger than he is.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mlzcan (Oct 24, 2012)

To Mamachickof14: what breed of chickens are the reds in your pics? I am new to this, and I don't really know breeds. Several of my girls are the same as the ones shown.


----------



## aecarlton (Nov 5, 2012)

I have 7 dogs, all of them rescued from the shelter or just dropped at my house. We live way out in the country and people like to drop their unwanted dogs off here. Chopper, male 8 yo Lab/German Shepard mix. Chassis, female 4yo Golden Retriever mix. Mr. Big, male 3yo Great Dane/Lab mix. They are all outside and love chicken dinners  I have a 6 foot wooden privacy fence around my chickens that I have to check everyday. I then have 4 inside/outside pups. Loki, male 7yo Mini Schnauzer. Jasmine, female 6yo Mini Schnauzer. Paco, male 5yo, short haired Chihuahua. Precious, female 12yo long haired Chihuahua. All the ages are guesses, except the Mini Schnauzers, I actually bought them before all the others showed up.


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 15, 2012)

Ah, so many breeds/so little time and money . 

We love standard poodles -- had to put our dear girl down this summer. We have a 17.5-year-old mini poodle which we purchased as a puppy. We live in the country where people drop off dogs also. Our strays are an elderly black lab mix, elderly yellow lab mix, what looks like a middle-aged yellow/lab Husky mix, and a smaller young black and tan mix, all of whom lived in a fenced area. Lastly, our latest stray is an interesting-looking combination, perhaps Jack Russell, Brittany spaniel and red-ticked hound . She definitely has terrier tendencies, but runs loose and doesn't hurt the chickens. She wants them to play with her so badly!

With prices going up and DH nearing retirement, we really need to cut down our number of animals.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I have 2 dogs a lab/border collie mix and a sheep dog mix


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

I have 16 dogs I am working with currently. I would love to rehome a few...but by rehoming...I would like them to go to stable homes with yards...with someone home all day...that lets them be part of their inside family and not yard ornaments. 10 are shih tzu or shih tzu mixes. One is a boxer that belongs to my daughter who recently joined the navy. One is a pointer mixed one of my daughters saw in a field...in the snow about a mile down the road from our rural home...and walked back to where she saw it riding the bus home from school...the bus driver had returned to drop off a sleeping kindergartener and found my daughter walking back home with the pup around her shoulders...now that was a story...Then there is an aussie lab mixed dog we named Booster...he was found in a deep mud hole on the next property...turns out to be from a litter of eight born to a farm down the highway from us...The pups all followed the mama and dropped off or couldn't keep up...she returned home with only three that day...spay and nueter and responsible pet ownership...then there is a Caucasian Mountain dog, Muhu,...a herding dog...though she is our protector...Napoleon is gorden setter/ St. Bernard mix...looks like a setter with Bernard eyes...lol...and Sake who is some kind of beautiful mix...and we call him a Walmart dog as we found him in a Walmart parking lot...lol


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Are any of them good around ducks & poultry?


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Just two of the shih tzu dogs..the rest love the chase...or the hunt in some cases..so all remain fenced in separate yards based on size and temprament...cats use to be free but not with the many predators visiting the surrounding properties...mostly just the truly ferel cats are not contained...The birds are able to free range unless we are gone during most of the day...


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Oreo the mutt, about 12 years old


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Sitka, my mutt. She could care less about the chickens, other than she loves to eat their pop. So nasty.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

We have 3 Boston Terriers, 1 old German Shorthaired Pointer & hopefully in April, if the breeding took, we will bring home our Spanish Mastiff pup. He will be trained to watch over the poultry & our property.


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

We have a shih tzu who loves poop period...chicken...duck dog cat goose...poop poop poop....yuck


----------



## machinist (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the old dog, Buster. 









He's getting up in age now, so we adopted a stray pup that looks to be about 8 months old, and probably pure Rottweiller. We named him Buddy, but he thinks his name is knucklehead at the moment. He still has a LOT to learn, chews up everything, etc., but Buster is doing his best with him. Pup behaves VERY well around Buster, or he gets dog-paddled.  If the pup gets out of hand, Buster knocks him over and SITS on him. Buster weighs around 115-120 lbs. Pup is half that.

Love our Rotts!


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

My dog ozzy who is a west highland white terrier


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

My dog, Bayou, who turns one on the 15th.









Here he is with my son.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Sitka, my mutt. She could care less about the chickens, other than she loves to eat their pop. So nasty.


Cutest mutt ever!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

1st pic= oh no.....

2nd pic= we r in the truck Going to Wisconsin


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

blblanchard said:


> Cutest mutt ever!


Thanks, I think so. She is just the best dog ever.


----------

